# Cost of hiring a builder



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

I will be moving to Cyprus either at the end of this year or the beginning of 2023 and I have been advised to avoid new build properties and look at buying a resale property and remodel if required. With this in mind I am trying to find out what a day rate would be for an English speaking builder in the east of the island. If anyone has any idea, it would give me some idea on what my house budget would be.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> I will be moving to Cyprus either at the end of this year or the beginning of 2023 and I have been advised to avoid new build properties and look at buying a resale property and remodel if required. With this in mind I am trying to find out what a day rate would be for an English speaking builder in the east of the island. If anyone has any idea, it would give me some idea on what my house budget would be.


When you say English speaking builder I hope you mean a Cypriot who speaks English? I could tell you lot of horror stories regarding Brit builders in Cyprus. Best to use local talent every time. I could recommend a good one if you were looking at the Paphos area but not in the East.


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Veronica, that is exactly what I mean


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

I have no preference on nationality as long as they can speak reasonable English as at the moment I can’t speak Greek but I intend to learn a few words.


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Veronica, I would be interested to know a good builder in the Paphos area. Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> I have no preference on nationality as long as they can speak reasonable English as at the moment I can’t speak Greek but I intend to learn a few words.


You will find the majority of Cypriots speak excellent English so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Veronica, I knew about Cypriots being able to speak English from many previous visits. It is one of the reasons we chose it over Spain or elsewhere.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andreas from Oni & co is a good reliable builder from my experience. He does new builds and renovations. It depends on your budget as well. Andreas builds mid range but if you have a big budget and want luxury his brother Chris of Chronis is the guy.








Oni & Co. Developers


Oni & Co. Developers is a Cyprus business located in Paphos. It is operating in the field of Cyprus Developers




www.cyprusdevelopers.com












Chronis Developments Ltd | Directory Entry


Chronis Developments Ltd is a Cyprus business located in Korallion, Paphos. It can be found in our Cyprus Real Estate And Property Developers directory




www.cyprusdevelopers.com


----------

